# HTML5 in browsers (Firefox, Chrome, Midori, surf, etc.)



## gforgx (Aug 21, 2015)

Hi! I'm a bit new to FreeBSD, the last time I've been thoroughly using it as a desktop system was in 2009, when there were no that lot of HTML5 videos on the Web. Now I'm running away from Linux's systemd and decided to switch back to *BSD.

The problem is HTML5 videos are either not played or not properly played (being skipped through). I've tested this in the browsers mentioned above.

E. g., from this page: http://www.quirksmode.org/html5/tests/video.html none of the videos is played, however I can scroll them and see the frame.

I'm using -CURRENT. Any hints are appreciated.


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 21, 2015)

I tried the videos on that page with Konqueror (uses XULRunner or Firefox -app as the back end) and Firefox itself.  In both cases, I see videos under the headings H.264/MP4, WebM, and Ogg/Theora and all three played without problems.  I don't have flash installed and I built my own Firefox package with the options below.

```
ALSA           : on
BUNDLED_CAIRO  : off
CANBERRA       : off
DBUS           : off
DEBUG          : off
DTRACE         : off
GCONF          : off
GIO            : on
GNOMEUI        : off
GSTREAMER      : on
GTK2           : on
GTK3           : off
LIBPROXY       : off
OPTIMIZED_CFLAGS: on
PGO            : off
PROFILE        : off
PULSEAUDIO     : off
TEST           : off
```
This is on 10.2-STABLE (checked out nearly the revision equal to 10.2 RELEASE) and firefox-40.0_6,1.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Aug 21, 2015)

I just recently switched from 9.3-RELEASE to 10.2-RELEASE and have not any problems with video or audio in Firefox or Chrome. I'm a web developer and use HTML5 video and audio for several theatre sites without issue.


----------



## shepper (Aug 21, 2015)

I think the browser is less of a factor than your hardware.  Using midori 5.9.1 in OpenBSD/amd64/radeon2400/4 gigbytes of RAM, the video playback for WebM and Ogg/Theora was a little choppy.  I have a Via based i386/OpenChrome video with FreeBSD 10.2 that I would not even think of trying to use for on-line videos.

If it is a video I need to watch closely, for example a howto video from youtube, I would download the video first with www/youtube_dl (python script) and then play it back.


----------



## gforgx (Aug 21, 2015)

I've done some further investigation into the problem. Because it was also the problem the sound wasn't played back, I checked /dev/sndstat and chosen another PCM device, i. e.:

`root@queerbook:/home/gforgx # sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=0`

```
hw.snd.default_unit: 1 -> 0
```

There is still no sound, however the videos are getting played back now, via this link and YouTube as well.

I have this card:

`root@queerbook:/home/gforgx # dmesg | grep -i audio`

```
hdaa0: <Intel Haswell Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdaa1: <Conexant (0x5114) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
root@queerbook:/home/gforgx # dmesg | grep -i pcm
pcm0: <Intel Haswell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant (0x5114) (Analog)> at nid 23 and 26 on hdaa1
pcm2: <Conexant (0x5114) (Right Analog)> at nid 22 and 25 on hdaa1
```


`mixer` says it's 100:100:


```
root@queerbook:/home/gforgx # mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
```

Any ideas? I've tried OSS as well, disabling sound and snd* modules in the kernel, but it didn't help as it was detecting no audio devices.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gforgx (Aug 21, 2015)

`mplayer` also says this:


```
A:   4.1 V:   2.0 A-V:  2.095 ct:  0.101   0/  0 31% 164%  4.4% 50 0


           ************************************************
           **** Your system is too SLOW to play this!  ****
           ************************************************

Possible reasons, problems, workarounds:
- Most common: broken/buggy _audio_ driver
- Try -ao sdl or use the OSS emulation of ALSA.
- Experiment with different values for -autosync, 30 is a good start.
```

...


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 21, 2015)

To start with you can load the "kitchen sink" for testing with `# kldload snd_driver`.  Do you hear sound when you do `cat <some_file> > /dev/dsp`?


----------



## shepper (Aug 21, 2015)

If you are having sound issues I would recommend starting a new thread and posting the information about your system as described in this Thread 51816.  Future users, with similiar problems,  will be able to more easily search for your solution


----------



## gforgx (Aug 21, 2015)

shepper said:


> If you are having sound issues I would recommend starting a new thread and posting the information about your system as described in this Thread 51816.  Future users, with similiar problems,  will be able to more easily search for your solution


Thank you! I've been thinking about this. The thread now goes here: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/no-sound-with-intel-haswell-hdmi-dp-8ch.52921/.


----------

